# Martell 240mm Yo Gyuto - For Sale



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Please click on the picture to check out additional images and see details.... :wink:


----------



## Matus (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice! And as the ironwood will darken over time the handle will actually just look better and better with that blond horn ferrule.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks Matus


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 5, 2018)

That knife is da bomb... :doublethumbsup:

GLWS


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 5, 2018)

Of the three this one is the best, look at those lines, look at that horn and the handle shape, it really is a master piece. Defiantly your best blade this year.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Godslayer said:


> Of the three this one is the best, look at those lines, look at that horn and the handle shape, it really is a master piece. Defiantly your best blade this year.




Thank you!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's more pictures and info...


*240mm Yo Gyuto - Professional*




Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 240mm
Steel - CPM154 (powdered stainless)
Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 55mm
Weight - 9oz (255g)
Handle Style - Western (Yo)
Handle Materials - AZ Ironwood with blond buffalo horn bolster, with copper & G10 spacers
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!

Made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel to always look good (with minimum maintenance), have great edge retention, and ease of sharpening.

The spine, although nicely tapered, retains strength and resists flex in this grind. 

The profile is slightly altered from my usual 240mm gyuto pattern. The profile is a tad flatter, more aggressive with a lower tip, meant to be even faster than normal on the board.

The western (yo) handle is made from nicely figured AZ Ironwood, blond buffalo horn, and spacers for accent. 

The handle has been treated with a varnish/oil finish and has a wonderful silky smooth feel to it.

It is a full sized handle.


Note - the buffalo horn shows natural fissures at the front edge that have been sealed. 

_*Please see close up pictures for details._

*
This knife is ready to go to work right out of the box!

*Price - *$599


**


​*


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 6, 2018)

What a beauty! I wish it came in stabilized bog oak with metal bolster... :rofl2:

Just kidding, Dave! The knife is gorgeous! Ironwood with beautiful grain, blonde horn... :ubersexy:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> What a beauty! I wish it came in stabilized bog oak with metal bolster... :rofl2:




Hopefully soon Manuel




daddy yo yo said:


> The knife is gorgeous! Ironwood with beautiful grain, blonde horn... :ubersexy:



Thanks


----------



## Nemo (Feb 6, 2018)

This looks great Dave. You've really brought the beauty out of that ironwood.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 6, 2018)

Price DROP!

*$549*


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 7, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Hopefully soon Manuel


Dude, I was joking. Take your time!



Dave Martell said:


> Price DROP!
> 
> *$549*


Guys, seriously, buy this, NOW!!! This knife is drop-dead-gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nemo (Feb 7, 2018)

How would you describe the grind on this one Dave?


----------



## Delpo (Feb 7, 2018)

Send me the invoice. Ill take it.

Cheers.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2018)

Delpo said:


> Send me the invoice. Ill take it.
> 
> Cheers.




It looks like this one is SPF, thanks CD!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2018)

Nemo said:


> How would you describe the grind on this one Dave?




This is my more traditional grind. I leave as much as possible up at the spine yet I taper the blade appropriately. The bottom 2/3 of the blade is ground into one large (slightly convex) bevel but the blade is VERY thin in to 1/2 the height. I basically want as much weight as possible, no flex, but as thin as possible in those areas that need it. This grind I offer is the culmination of everything that I've learned in correcting poorly ground knives over the last 14 yrs.


----------



## Nemo (Feb 7, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> This is my more traditional grind. I leave as much as possible up at the spine yet I taper the blade appropriately. The bottom 2/3 of the blade is ground into one large (slightly convex) bevel but the blade is VERY thin in to 1/2 the height. I basically want as much weight as possible, no flex, but as thin as possible in those areas that need it. This grind I offer is the culmination of everything that I've learned in correcting poorly ground knives over the last 14 yrs.


Sounds like a cracker of a knife


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 7, 2018)

SOLD


----------

